# Hotel break in Devon



## rutabowa (Jun 14, 2012)

please recommend I a hotel/b&b within an hour of Exeter, that would be a suitable for a 2 day romantic break. countryside is ok. coast not so important. thank youse


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 14, 2012)

Not Torbay.
Or Plymouth.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2012)

driving or train?


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 14, 2012)

we can get a lift there and back, so doesn't need to be public transport. won't have car whilst there tho.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 14, 2012)

Can't recommend anywhere but this place has a four poster! http://poachersinn.co.uk/default.aspx


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 14, 2012)

they have a packed diary of events too: http://poachersinn.co.uk/whats_on.aspx


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 14, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> they have a packed diary of events too: http://poachersinn.co.uk/whats_on.aspx


 
Fab


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 14, 2012)

The tripadvisor psychos like this one a lot http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_...-Reviews-Rydon_Farm-Exeter_Devon_England.html

Does look nice


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 14, 2012)

plume of feathers, princetown


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 14, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> The tripadvisor psychos like this one a lot http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_...-Reviews-Rydon_Farm-Exeter_Devon_England.html
> 
> Does look nice


it does... weirdly when i clicked on "check prices" from that link it had already filled in exactly the dates i wanted (and found them to be booked up), how on earth did it know when i wanted to go?


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 14, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> it does... weirdly when i clicked on "check prices" from that link it had already filled in exactly the dates i wanted (and found them to be booked up), how on earth did it know when i wanted to go?


 
You been putting those dates into other sites this afternoon?


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 14, 2012)

5t3IIa said:


> You been putting those dates into other sites this afternoon?


no, i have never even spoken them!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 14, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> no, i have never even spoken them!


 
Holy crap! It read your mind!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 14, 2012)

It's a shame it's booked - there are some really lovely looking beds at that place


----------



## Biddlybee (Jun 14, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> plume of feathers, princetown


----------



## Idaho (Jun 14, 2012)

I stayed down here once:

http://hopeandanchor.co.uk/

Was nice, if I recall (although the absence of children may have been the chief attraction). Nice walking round that coast, if walking is your thing.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 14, 2012)

Idaho said:


> I stayed down here once:
> 
> http://hopeandanchor.co.uk/
> 
> Was nice, if I recall (although the absence of children may have been the chief attraction). Nice walking round that coast, if walking is your thing.


ohh that looks like it might be just the thing... booked up online tho, might try ringing.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 14, 2012)

Fantastic B&B in Buckfastleigh. The Globe Inn. Really good food, lovely old pub, good beer, lovely people, lots of things to do locally.
01364 642223


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 14, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Fantastic B&B in Buckfastleigh. The Globe Inn. Really good food, lovely old pub, good beer, lovely people, lots of things to do locally.
> 01364 642223


sounds good... and enjoyable without a car? hold on, is it where Buckfast Abbey is?!!


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 14, 2012)

A mile or so away from Buckfast Abbey. We don't have a car. We love it there.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 14, 2012)

You can get a bus there from Newton Abbot (we left a grim hotel in Newton Abbot that smelled of dead mice because the B&B was the better bet) and there are loads of things within a short walk in Buckfastleigh.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 14, 2012)

thank you for the recommendation! I am into that idea... hopefully it's not fully booked.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 14, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> plume of feathers, princetown


You bad man!


----------



## rubbershoes (Jun 14, 2012)

combe house near Honiton is fantastic, but it should be at those prices


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 14, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> thank you for the recommendation! I am into that idea... hopefully it's not fully booked.


 
They have a butterfly farm


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 14, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> They have a butterfly farm


with added Otters! Also the South Devon steam railway and museum, the Valiant Soldier (the pub where they never called time).


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> with added Otters! Also the South Devon steam railway and museum, the Valiant Soldier (the pub where they never called time).



Otters?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 14, 2012)

http://www.ottersandbutterflies.co.uk/

a winning combo


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> http://www.ottersandbutterflies.co.uk/
> 
> a winning combo



Do you know my wife?


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 14, 2012)

I do, but I've never seen her in the company of otters or butterflies so I'm not sure how I'm meant to react.....


----------



## Badgers (Jun 14, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:
			
		

> I do, but I've never seen her in the company of otters or butterflies so I'm not sure how I'm meant to react.....



Butterflies are tarted up Moths. Moths are the minions of the devil. That is the party line 

Otters are ALL win mind


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 14, 2012)

....but, back to rutabowa, you can catch the steam train from Buckfastleigh to local towns where there are other attractions.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 14, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> http://www.ottersandbutterflies.co.uk/
> 
> a winning combo


better and better. well they had a vacancy so it's booked! and they sounded very nice on the phone.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 14, 2012)

John and Leanne 
They're really fab


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 26, 2012)

that was a great place. went on the steam train which was excellent, caught a lift on a motor boat to Totnes, ate a pasty, saw otters AND butterflies, went to Valiant Soldier, had best fish and chips i have ever had in the place opposite the Globe, made friends with all the Globe locals and invited to "the tunnel" by some kids after time was called (we chose not to do this). buckfastleigh is a great little town as it is a proper working place not a twee tourist place like Totness seemed to be.

oh yeah and walked to the Abbey at dusk when it was totally deserted but you could still go inside the church and see all the stained glass etc, just like in a hammer horror film set.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Jun 26, 2012)

Sounds lovely ^_^


----------



## fractionMan (Jun 26, 2012)

Now I want to go


----------



## keybored (Jun 26, 2012)

If you like "quirky" then next time try The Highwayman near Okehampton. I don't think much has been updated since the 19th century. Including the website http://www.thehighwaymaninn.net/


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 26, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> that was a great place


Isn't it? That's my husband's home town. It really struggled after the Wool Mill closed but seems to have survived better than many other country towns that have lost their main source of employment.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 26, 2012)

Mrs Magpie said:


> Isn't it? That's my husband's home town. It really struggled after the Wool Mill closed but seems to have survived better than many other country towns that have lost their main source of employment.


i did notice a fair few shut down shops on the high street and one pub has closed down recently leaving only 2, so i reckon recession has hit a bit. but people seem to have enough money to drink in the pub from 1pm till closing every day so can't be that bad. thanks for the recommendation! we sponsored a pig in the pig racing happening next friday if anyone happens to be there.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jun 26, 2012)

rutabowa said:


> oh yeah and walked to the Abbey at dusk when it was totally deserted but you could still go inside the church and see all the stained glass etc, just like in a hammer horror film set.


Next time go up to Holy Trinity in Buckfastleigh. Go down Market Street, cross the bypass* and walk up Dogshit Alley and you come to it. It's a ruined church (arsonists in the 1990s  ) but the churchyard is still used (buried my mother-in-law there recently). It's a really beautiful place and all tied up with the Hound of the Baskervilles.

eta
It's quite a quiet bypass, it's not taking your life in your hands or anything.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 31, 2012)

I've just got back from another lovely stay at The Globe. There was meant to be the annual big Buckfastleigh event, which is why we were going down. It's an old revived custom, Lamb Pie Day, but from what people in  BFL were saying the two blokes who were meant to be organising it cancelled it because they hadn't got it together. People in Buckfastleigh were really disappointed particularly as it does bring a lot of trade to the town...

.....but John & Leanne from The Globe stepped up to the plate and organised a Party In The Park instead and it was absolutely brilliant  Those two work their socks off for Buckfastleigh.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 31, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> plume of feathers, princetown


You bad, bad man!
http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Hotel_...moor_National_Park_Devon_England.html#REVIEWS


> "Terrible - don't go!"





> "Expensive and dirty"





> "Unbelievably dreadful"





> "Oh what awful food!!!!!!!"


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 31, 2012)

we were quite disappointed that we were there the week before the pig racing evening in the Globe... we did put money on a pig though but i guess can't have won.

edit: i see have already mentioned that. well it made quiet an impression on me.


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Jul 31, 2012)

I have stayed in a lot of B&Bs in my time and The Globe is the best by far.


----------

